# Our 70-200 fell; Canon says they will just need to repair a few parts...



## kev8d (Nov 29, 2012)

> I've got your EF 70-200 2.8L IS USM and there is an estimate that requires your approval.
> 
> Repair cost for this unit is $1,426.74
> _*We are going to have to replace a few parts on the unit they are;*_
> ...



LOL
Thanks, Canon! I bought the lens used for less than that. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2012)

Insurance claim then 70-200 MkII?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

Those parts belong to f2.8 IS II.....so why not ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kev8d (Nov 29, 2012)

I like how you guys think! LOL

Checking with the insurance company today. Will see!


----------



## BruinBear (Nov 30, 2012)

How big of a fall was this...any pictures of the carnage? ;D


----------



## mrmarks (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like extensive damage! Might as well get a good used one.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 30, 2012)

Mental note to self, don't drop $2000 lens


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 30, 2012)

How much canon stuff do you own? Can you qualify for Canon Professional Services? If so you can get a big discount off that repair and priority turnaround. They don't really verify but it's all based on how much stuff you own. Might be worth the cost of CPS to get the discount. Other perks too.

I recently got a 300 2.8 IS repaired and the discount was substantial.




kev8d said:


> I like how you guys think! LOL
> 
> Checking with the insurance company today. Will see!


----------



## pwp (Nov 30, 2012)

First the bad news: 

A few years ago I had a 1D MkIIn with 70-200 f/2.8is fall from hip height onto carpet. Worst case scenario. The body was a write off and the lens needed expensive repairs at CPS. Afterwards, that lens was never quite right. OK, but the snap just wasn't there any more. Traded up to the 70-200 f/2.8isII which I still have.

Now the good news:

Under my insurance policy, I was surprised that it covered me for "At Fault" accidental damage. A small excess was paid, they dealt with CPS, CPS loaned me replacements for the lens repair period. The Mk2n is landfill.

-PW


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 30, 2012)

kev8d said:


> > I've got your EF 70-200 2.8L IS USM and there is an estimate that requires your approval.
> >
> > Repair cost for this unit is $1,426.74
> > _*We are going to have to replace a few parts on the unit they are;*_
> ...



It's like building a new lens already. Why not buy used? ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2012)

East Wind Photography said:


> How much canon stuff do you own? Can you qualify for Canon Professional Services? If so you can get a big discount off that repair and priority turnaround. They don't really verify but it's all based on how much stuff you own. Might be worth the cost of CPS to get the discount. Other perks too.
> 
> I recently got a 300 2.8 IS repaired and the discount was substantial.
> 
> ...


----------



## BruinBear (Nov 30, 2012)

pwp said:


> First the bad news:
> 
> A few years ago I had a 1D MkIIn with 70-200 f/2.8is fall from hip height onto carpet. Worst case scenario. The body was a write off and the lens needed expensive repairs at CPS. Afterwards, that lens was never quite right. OK, but the snap just wasn't there any more. Traded up to the 70-200 f/2.8isII which I still have.
> 
> ...



May i ask what company you have insurance with that covers accidental damage?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2012)

kev8d said:


> Thanks, Canon! I bought the lens used for less than that. :-\



I was stunned by the repair costs for a non-L 100mm macro lens, too and then upgraded to a 100L ... I guess Canon pricing expects you to be either ensured or buy new gear with warranty. 

This is really a reason to think about buying $2000+ or even $1000+ lenses without insurance, something far too often thought about when amateurs are told to get a very good L lens that maxes out their budget. The alternative is to buy less stellar stuff and then just replace it when it's broken which gives some peace of mind, too.


----------



## pwp (Nov 30, 2012)

BruinBear said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Now the good news:
> ...


It's http://www.aisinsurance.com.au Contact and great guy is George Roth.

-PW


----------



## Botts (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm insured with TD Meloche Monnex home insurance, and they'll cover any of my camera gear for all-perils, (excluding things like, acts of war or God) for only a $500 deductible. I didn't even need to add a rider. Just call and ask!

I will add that this is only for personal gear, not professional.


----------

